# Dryfork 3D Presentation Software



## Cowboy1 (Jun 28, 2007)

This is a new product that has come out recently. It is a 100% 3D presentation system that I found very easy to use. The only issue I struggled with was learning to navigate in 3D space. But that come fast with some practice.

www.dryfork.com. If you search under 3D Presentation Software you will find it.

Key benefits and features:
1. Pages (slides) are in 3D. That means all text. Pictures and 3D shapes (any standard .3ds, .wrl, .dxf, .stl) can be placed on the page. No need for any plugin's.

2. You can use a video as a page background. Than means you can use all the cool jumpbacks by digital juice with out any special plugin. You can even place a video on a 3D shape.

3. Real 3D space (worlds) can be embedded in a point on the page. You get to design a scene or you can just place 1 3D object in the space. You can rotate, pan, and explore the object during the presentation. Those you design parts and machines will go nuts over this. You can also use skyboxes in this space to make cool environments.

4. Sound, and video can be embedded in a point as well. They provide a couple cool self-running presentations that have voice and music.

5. They provide a free trail version (well worth the large download).

Drawbacks

1. You need a high powered computer and graphics card to run the software. They recommend the NVIDA card. If your computer is not up to par the software will not run.

2. If you are not used to 3D software, you have a learning curve to climb. Can be painful.

3. You can not import PowerPoint presentations.

Overall I give this product a :up:

It is nice to see a newcomer to the market that has something new to offer. This is one to keep you eye on.


----------



## Cowboy1 (Jun 28, 2007)

Has anyone else ever looked at this product?


----------

